# Jeff's Original Rub vs the New Texas Rub



## kd5zmg (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey all,

My first post here.  I have purchased Jeff's original rub and sauce back in 2011 under a different email.  I was able to find it and ensure I still had it on digital format.  Well, I was curious as to the difference between the two.  Also is there a way to purchase just the Texas rub recipe than have to buy the whole thing over again.

Regards,

Mark from the 505


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey Mark.........

If you already bought the two recipes, the third one is free. Just PM Jeff and he will send it to you.

B~


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

I see this is your first post.

So at your leisure, would you swing over to Roll call & introduce yourself.

That way we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

Al


----------

